# Adequan problems?



## RavenOnTheMoon (Oct 27, 2019)

So last week took my girl 13/14 yo to get annual senior check up and for xray. She has arthritis and the xrays showed hips are pretty bad also knees. I already give her dasuquin and galliprant. He suggested Adequan so we gave it a shot. Some important info is that she hates the vet. Shes had a tough year and the vet gives her extreme anxiety. So he basically had to do the shot in three increments due to her moving so much. When we got home that Wednesday she was fine she ate and layed down for a bit but when she tried to get up she just couldnt i saw her leg where she was shot in in the air. She looked dazed and sad and did not move or eat until 2:37 am. She walked fine and ate fine at that time. Then on saturday she slept all day moved fine but ate nothing. Which is so strange for her but next day was completely fine. She has been good since then but I am worried about getting the next shot. I have seen people say that after their 3d shot their dogs cant move anymore. I told the vet all this and he had no idea what happened. I am scared to do something that could hurt her but also would love for her to be one of those dogs that thrive on Adequan. Any tips would be of great help.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

The first dog I had on Adequan was probably 20 years ago. That was before oral supplements like Cosequin were even on the market. At that time it was given in the muscle, which I assume from your mention of the location of the shot is what your dog got. Sadie never had a reaction like what you describe, but before long, it took 3 of us to hold her down for the shots. Evidently they hurt a lot. She never got nasty, but she resisted for all she was worth.

Right now I again have one getting Adequan. She had surgery for fractured coronoid process in one elbow at 7 months. She's now 7 and has some stiffness on rising but is still sound once she gets going, and I'm grateful to have a way to have managed that without meds that affect kidneys or liver. Have tried joint support oral supplements, and she also gets Cosequin, but it's the Adequan that keeps her going.

Anyway, this time, the orthopedic surgeon who did her surgery told me he no longer recommends IM (muscle) shots for Adequan. It's painful, and administering it sub-cutaneously is just as effective. So you might have your vet investigate that recommendation. I know other vets agree to sub-q, and if your vet does, he could switch to giving it that way.

Here are 2 links that mention sub-q injection:

Treatment of Arthritis in Dogs and Cats with Adequan - Eastlake Veterinary Hospital

Arthritis | Healthy Paws Animal Hospital


----------



## RavenOnTheMoon (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks so much, I will definitely look into it. I hope your girl continues being strong and healthy.


----------



## Doglight (Dec 10, 2019)

New Zealand green lipped mussel extract

My dog Benny (18 kg / 39.68 lbs) takes Swanson brand 1 x 500 mg capsule each morning with breakfast, and it is a lifechanger. He has taken it every day for years now.








Benny


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

If you feel comfortable and receive guidance from your vet, you can administer Adequan yourself. It is possible that your dog experienced some soreness the first day, and appetite loss can be due to stress. If your dog hates the vet then a visit can be traumatic to him. Humans are the same - if something you perceive as really intense or scary happens, you may not behave or eat as you normally would for a few days. Just like with humans, the chemicals involved in the stress response can take a few days to clear from a dog's body.

I had my older dog on Adequan for a while and I never saw negative side effects from it except for once. I started administering it again after years of not doing it. I forgot his exact behavior but the hind leg I did the IM injection to was being carried in a weird way. Or maybe he hobbled a bit. It was very subtle and minor and in a few days it went away. I checked in with my vet before the next injection and realized I inserted the needle the wrong way and probably hit a nerve or something. I had just forgotten where to stick the needle after so many years of not doing it, and assumed 'somewhere in the hind leg muscles' was fine. It was very minor but I'm glad I checked with my vet and corrected my mistake. The IM injection is not too finicky, but there is definitely a right and wrong way to do it.

Like storyist mentioned, there are some resources that show SQ is equally as effective. I wouldn't know. I continued IM simply because my dog did not mind the injections at all.


----------



## Quinsation (Aug 1, 2017)

My dog just started Adequan injections (2nd one is tomorrow). I'm comfortable with giving injections, and my vet is good with that. She actually suggested it since my dog stresses going to the vet. 
I had our older dog on it for a while (given IM) and saw no results... but he's in such rough shape. The only thing that seems to help him in CBD oil.
I'm use a combination of Cosequin & CBD plus what the vet thinks. One dog gets Carprofen, and one starts the Adequan.


----------



## Mithency (Jan 31, 2020)

I would never give my dogs pharmaceuticals. Instead, feed foods that are rich in glucosamine, like trachea, chicken feet, oxtails, beef knuckle bones, any bones with cartilage attached, shellfish shells, green lipped mussels, bone broth and give good supplements like turmeric, ginger, blueberries.


----------



## Krd4510 (Nov 12, 2021)

RavenOnTheMoon said:


> So last week took my girl 13/14 yo to get annual senior check up and for xray. She has arthritis and the xrays showed hips are pretty bad also knees. I already give her dasuquin and galliprant. He suggested Adequan so we gave it a shot. Some important info is that she hates the vet. Shes had a tough year and the vet gives her extreme anxiety. So he basically had to do the shot in three increments due to her moving so much. When we got home that Wednesday she was fine she ate and layed down for a bit but when she tried to get up she just couldnt i saw her leg where she was shot in in the air. She looked dazed and sad and did not move or eat until 2:37 am. She walked fine and ate fine at that time. Then on saturday she slept all day moved fine but ate nothing. Which is so strange for her but next day was completely fine. She has been good since then but I am worried about getting the next shot. I have seen people say that after their 3d shot their dogs cant move anymore. I told the vet all this and he had no idea what happened. I am scared to do something that could hurt her but also would love for her to be one of those dogs that thrive on Adequan. Any tips would be of great help.
> View attachment 261948


My 14 year old lab had a similar bad experience with adequan. Initially he was put on a weekly dose for 5 weeks. Two of those weeks his lameness increased the day following his shot. The vet said it couldn't be the adequan. We then went to monthly shots. However just this past week after his injection he became totally incapacitated in his hind legs. It was like he was paralyzed. It's now been 96 hours and we are now seeing some slight improvement in his ability to stand.. he has no bleeding disorders and his platelet count is good. He is just not a candidate for this drug.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is nearly two years old, and the original poster hasn't been active for about the same amount of time, so I'm closing this thread to further replies. Feel free to start your own thread, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

